# DirecTV2PC Won't re-install



## islesfan (Oct 18, 2006)

I've been having problems with DirecTV2PC lately. It used to work perfectly, but in the past several weeks it started to develop an audio studder after 3-5 minutes of playback. I could "solve" the problem by pausing for 30 seconds, but it would then return after 3-5 more minutes. I thought, after all else, uninstall and re-install.

After re-installing, it hangs at the "checking for updates" screen, or if it manages to get past that screen which it has twice, I get the screen where I need to select a receiver (I have 2), but it hangs as soon as I click the mouse anywhere to make a selection.

I get the usual "program not responding" and windows is checking for a solution (which never finds one).

Bear in mind, that the program had been loading perfectly. I only un-installed and re-installed in order to solve the audio studdering. Now it won't run at all.

Windows 7 Home Premium 64, BTW.

Any ideas?

P.S. When I tried to download a new copy of the installer, Vipre wouldn't let me because it thinks the program is a Trojan (Win Generic BT). I disabled Vipre to complete the download, but I haven't had a chance to try that one yet.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

I'm getting a [bad] feeling your problem(s) are network related.
You have wireless right? [which I can't help you with]


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

veryoldschool said:


> I'm getting a [bad] feeling your problem(s) are network related.


While the stuTTering problem may be network related, that doesn't explain why DIRECTV2PC goes catatonic.

I'm wondering if it has something to do with having a 64 bit version of Windows.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

This is not a Win7 64-bit issue I have that same problem .. This is likely your virus scanner or a localized firewall that is blocking you out.

I had a similar problem with connecting to ESPN360.com and it took digging into my virus scanner logs to find the problem. In DIRECTV2PCs case, my scanner wouldn't allow DIRECTV2PC to connect to the Internet until I specifically enabled it to do so. Once you nail down that problem, you should be able to get the download you are looking for.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

harsh said:


> While the stuTTering problem may be network related, that doesn't explain why DIRECTV2PC goes catatonic.


Not to get too picky here, but it does help to have some first hand experience with DirecTV2PC to offer help and/or understand how it does or doesn't work.


----------



## islesfan (Oct 18, 2006)

I am running wireless. I am using Vipre Antivirus, which is a great antivirus, but has no firewall. As a result, I am using Windows firewall. Naturally, one of the first things I checked was whether Windows firewall was allowing DirecTV2PC through, and it is set to allow it.

As for the 64 bit version of Windows, DirecTV2PC had worked flawlessly from when I got this computer in October until the end of December. Nothing changed in any way. There are no new devices on the network, and I made no configuration changes to the PC. I actually was surprised it was working on the new PC, since the old one had this studdering all the time. The old one (HP Pavillion) passed the advisor, but never ran DirecTV2PC without these studdering problems. The Touchsmart was really like watching on the livingroom TV until around Christmas. Since it had been working so well, I figured there had to be a way to get back to that level of functionality. That's what eventually led me to the uninstall reinstall solution.

Hopefully, there is a new version of the program in the pipeline that will eventually solve my problems, but I'll miss it until then.


----------



## islesfan (Oct 18, 2006)

I managed to download a fresh copy of the installer, and it worked perfectly. Why? I have no idea. It is the same version as the one I had been using. On the bright side, I was able to watch House and Glenn Beck without a single studder. It only studders wildly on NBC and CBS shows (Chuck and NCIS) and it has trouble with Ghost Hunters. I think the CBS/NBC problem is related to the fact that those two channels are 1080 rather than 720, but that's just a guess.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

islesfan said:


> I managed to download a fresh copy of the installer, and it worked perfectly. Why? I have no idea. It is the same version as the one I had been using. On the bright side, I was able to watch House and Glenn Beck without a single studder. It only studders wildly on NBC and CBS shows (Chuck and NCIS) and it has trouble with Ghost Hunters. I think the CBS/NBC problem is related to the fact that those two channels are 1080 rather than 720, but that's just a guess.


"Back in the very early days" I had problems with only MPEG-4 1080i.
I could play everything else fine. In this case the PC was way underpowered and changing CPUs worked and then they came out with the new version that off loaded MPEG-4 to the video card and my upgraded CPU wasn't needed any longer.  :lol: :lol:


----------



## islesfan (Oct 18, 2006)

veryoldschool said:


> "Back in the very early days" I had problems with only MPEG-4 1080i.
> I could play everything else fine. In this case the PC was way underpowered and changing CPUs worked and then they came out with the new version that off loaded MPEG-4 to the video card and my upgraded CPU wasn't needed any longer.  :lol: :lol:


I know it isn't the hardware not being able to handle the rendering. It has to be the network. The frustrating part is that it used to work beautifully (except for some studdering on CBS only), but for the past few months it has gone back to novelty item rather than something I can rely upon. Hopefully, the next release will be better...


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

islesfan said:


> I know it isn't the hardware not being able to handle the rendering. It has to be the network. The frustrating part is that it used to work beautifully (except for some studdering on CBS only), but for the past few months it has gone back to novelty item rather than something I can rely upon. Hopefully, the next release will be better...


You know I've followed your trials and tribulations from almost the start.
I don't use it much here except to test and it's been working fine over my wired network for a very long time [and still does].
I wish there was something more I could offer to help. :shrug:


----------



## islesfan (Oct 18, 2006)

veryoldschool said:


> You know I've followed your trials and tribulations from almost the start.
> I don't use it much here except to test and it's been working fine over my wired network for a very long time [and still does].
> I wish there was something more I could offer to help. :shrug:


I have appreciated all the assistance all along! I think the only solutions available to me are to go wired (not really feasible) or to hope for better releases in the future. (Or, alternatively, I could buy a new computer every three months, since that seems to be the stable shelf life for DirecTV2PC for me  )


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

islesfan said:


> I have appreciated all the assistance all along! I think the only solutions available to me are to go wired (not really feasible) or to hope for better releases in the future. (Or, alternatively, I could buy a new computer every three months, since that seems to be the stable shelf life for DirecTV2PC for me  )


I know wired hasn't ever been a good option for you. Maybe the SWiM/DECA upgrade coming in a few months would be feasible.


----------

